# Looking for plans for a specific toy boat project.



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

Well so far I am blown away at the amount of information I've found on this site. It's like it was created just for me. lol So now I'm going to put you all to the test. Approximately 8-10 years ago I found plans for making a very nice wooden toy speedboat in a WOOD magazine. I made it about 1/3 through the plans and then life happened and between getting married, having 3 children, starting a construction business, and my wife going back to school, it never was finished. Now I have an 8 year old son who is really getting interested in woodworking and I would love to be able to finish this project with him. If only I still had the plans! So I'm hoping somebody out there happens to know which plan I'm talking about and can provide me with either the issue # of the magazine it was in or even better, with a link to plans for this boat project. I believe it was rubber band powered and was to have a brass propeller mechanism. I've included a picture of the unfinished project in hopes that it will jar somebody's memory. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok so I think I'm looking for Issue # 141 of Wood Magazine, 2002. Anyone know where I can find this issue online?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I found it search for 141 of wood magazine 2002 PDF you will find it.


----------



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

I've found several sites claiming I can download that issue but all of them I have seen so far either cost quite a bit of money to download, didn't work when I tried to download them, or are just websites that look a little sketchy so I didn't mess with them. Still searching. No hurry, I have plenty of projects to work on, so I'll be patient. Thanks.


----------



## Hanman (Jan 6, 2012)

A million thanks to Raymond for helping me out and to brett Johnson for getting the plans emailed to me. I'm sure my son will be thankful too!


----------



## 4121 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm having the same trouble, has any body found a good site to order the plans from


----------

